# Malus Darkblade Series



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well the first Malus Darkblade Omnibus arrived today, much much earlier then expected I might add, and to put it simply. Its bloody awesome. Ive only read the brief prologue at the beginning though but it was excellent. Has anyone else here read the series, and if so what are your opinions?

Im already addicted to the book. Malus himself is a great character, I admire his trait of never giving up no matter the odds, most in his crappy family situation would have given up long ago, yet Malus persevered on. I also like Silar Thornblood, felt sorry for him when he told Malus about his family and what Malus' father did to the Thornbloods, and it makes me laugh when he gives Malus a reality check, or says something depressing by pointing out their situation. Lhunara is quite cool as well, and very sly and smart, and she doesn't take crap from anyone, especially Malus. When she punched him in the start I laughed so hard.

Its a great book and I do hope that Dan Abnett and Mike Lee write up some more, because according to their author's introduction at the beginning another 10 Malus Darkblade novels is a big possibility, since the first five novels out now are only 1/3 of the comic series that Dan Abnett wrote.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Well the first Malus Darkblade Omnibus arrived today, much much earlier then expected I might add, and to put it simply. Its bloody awesome. Ive only read the brief prologue at the beginning though but it was excellent. Has anyone else here read the series, and if so what are your opinions?
> 
> Im already addicted to the book. Malus himself is a great character, I admire his trait of never giving up no matter the odds, most in his crappy family situation would have given up long ago, yet Malus persevered on. I also like Silar Thornblood, felt sorry for him when he told Malus about his family and what Malus' father did to the Thornbloods, and it makes me laugh when he gives Malus a reality check, or says something depressing by pointing out their situation. Lhunara is quite cool as well, and very sly and smart, and she doesn't take crap from anyone, especially Malus. When she punched him in the start I laughed so hard.
> 
> Its a great book and I do hope that Dan Abnett and Mike Lee write up some more, because according to their author's introduction at the beginning another 10 Malus Darkblade novels is a big possibility, since the first five novels out now are only 1/3 of the comic series that Dan Abnett wrote.


I couldn`t stand _Blood Price_ if I remember correctly. But yes, the series is still very informing upon the reaches of Druchii culture, as well as having some dark comical elements to it, and generally being an enjoyable series, with outstanding characters and perfect plot development, with a whole host of twists, betrayels and the like:so_happy:

The second chapter of _The Daemons Curse _is my favorite - the last sentence is a perfect reflection of the attitude of Malus, as well as bearing a rather comical ending to a certain devious and irritating character. Silar and Lhunnara add other character elements to balance out Malus` overt arrogance, though without spoilers, they never *get it on*... (Imagine the fan-art!)...

Enjoy the series, I know I did :grin:


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

bobss said:


> I couldn`t stand _Blood Price_ if I remember correctly.


 I agree it was the weakest part of the series. although the very beginning was fitting.



bobss said:


> The second chapter of _The Daemons Curse _is my favorite - the last sentence is a perfect reflection of the attitude of Malus, as well as bearing a rather comical ending to a certain devious and irritating character.


My exact thoughts!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Serrated Man said:


> I agree it was the weakest part of the series. although the very beginning was fitting.
> 
> 
> My exact thoughts!


Yes, I agree too, I just found 

Malus` shooting the young, and highly ranking Druchii inside Clarond Kar in the face with his crossbow 
 to be most... amusing... it really brightened up that morbid scene, in which so much blood had been shed...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

malus dark blade is my favourite series..period! i just love the daemon and malus's interaction!


----------

